# besides cardinals. . .



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

. . .what are some other small schooling fish? I still like cardinals, just am not sure if I want to spend the money to try them again. Being fussy, I guess. Is there anything besides the neons, cardinals, glo-lights and black neons that stays small (perferably under 2") is peaceful, colourful, schools and is somewhat easy to care for?

I think I am going to try to get my local store to order some form of dwarf cory cat(the pygmies are sooo cute) if I can figure a way to get sand in the tank without too much of a cleaning hassle. Most of them seem to be grey-ish, so something with colour is a must. Any suggestions?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Corys are great....I have 5 in my tank and their interaction is unbelievable. Its almost like they are playing leapfrog most of the time. I have panda's. If you are a bit flexible on the size, Rummynose Tetras are REALLY nice. They school rather tightly, are very peaceful, and have some color. They dont make any real demands and once they acclimate to their environment (mine took about a month) they'll really show their personality. Mine will eat flake and bloodworms. I love em....as a matter of fact, I was planning on "growing" my school when I get back from vacation.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

If you're having trouble with cardinals why not try White Cloud Mountain Minnows? They are tough as they come and have gorgeous colours IMHO. Always on the move too.
They also tend to stay towards the top so will compliment your cories and may even spawn for you!


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, that's a good idea! Do they also stay in the middle at times? I'm not a fan of a fish that strictly stays at the top. Plus I could mix some of the golds and the regulars, right? That'd look really neat! How many would make a good school for a 20 gallon?

Oh, also do I need something to cover my fluorite for the cories? Some sites say that they need sand bottoms or really smooth gravel, others say just medium is fine. Still thinking a dwarf variety just so I can have a bigger school of them.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilraen Took said:


> Oh, that's a good idea! Do they also stay in the middle at times? I'm not a fan of a fish that strictly stays at the top. Plus I could mix some of the golds and the regulars, right? That'd look really neat! How many would make a good school for a 20 gallon?
> 
> Oh, also do I need something to cover my fluorite for the cories? Some sites say that they need sand bottoms or really smooth gravel, others say just medium is fine. Still thinking a dwarf variety just so I can have a bigger school of them.


They do swim all over, not sticking right at the top, so should suit you perfectly. There's no problem mixing the colour forms, though personally I like all of one variety, but it's not my tank!!!!

Not sure about the flourite. I have it in my main tank, but I cover any growing substrate in sand as I prefer the way it looks and find it better for my dwarf cichlids and other fish IMO. They can sift through it in a very natural way. I'm sure your cories should be fine on Flourite though as long as it isn't sharp to the touch.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Harlequins!


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Have harlequins in the big tank, and want something different


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Yikes, I just realised something. My tank is always warm, since there is no AC at my place and my fan doesn't do much(which is why I was thinking cardinals ) it usually is around 80 F with no heater on it. That'd be way too warm for white clouds, wouldn't it?

edit: though I'll take an 80 degree room over the 100+ it is outside anyday -_-


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

How about the lemon tetra? Maybe the serpae or black skirt?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

hehe, ok, no Harlequins.

Perhaps emperors?

Or maybe even some pencilfish.....


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Gilraen Took said:


> Yikes, I just realised something. My tank is always warm, since there is no AC at my place and my fan doesn't do much(which is why I was thinking cardinals ) it usually is around 80 F with no heater on it. That'd be way too warm for white clouds, wouldn't it?
> 
> edit: though I'll take an 80 degree room over the 100+ it is outside anyday -_-


I'd think they'd cope. Just make sure that they have plenty of O2 by not over-stocking. Try a few and see how they go.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Pristellas!


----------

